# Password file in XP Home



## mohdshahril (Nov 27, 2004)

Pls help me in locating the password file in the XP Home as one of my computer have difficulty in accessing some of the program.

regards
mohd shahril


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

More details may be needed. Is this more of a networking issue? Like one or more computers having difficulties accessing others files/printers on a network? Or is this just a user issue where a user on the computer can't access their own account?


----------



## mohdshahril (Nov 27, 2004)

its a user issue

regards
mohd shahril


----------



## mohdshahril (Nov 27, 2004)

:smile: Thank your, prolem solved.


----------

